# Tell me about your Romin Saddle



## Ack (Feb 9, 2009)

So now that they have been out for awhile, I'm curious about everyone's thoughts on the Romin saddle. I have read a lot of the initial reviews about this saddle and almost all were positive, but am curious if people have stuck with it after putting lots of miles on their Romin. I had to warranty my Toupe Gel and the I decided to try a Romin Expert, but I'm not sure how it's going to work in the long run. The thing seems hard as all get-out, but I attribute some of that to my shorts (that should be replaced). Also, is there a certain chamois type I should be looking for that might work the best with this saddle? I was measured for a 143......will a 155 actually be more comfortable? I realize that it's all about what works the best for me, but I'm looking for any feedback I can get....thanks.


----------



## Tarmac CK (Nov 2, 2010)

I tried the romin for a few rides and found that its curved back didn't allow me to get into the sort of riding position that the flat backed toupe would. Also, the romin has a wider nose and my legs were rubbing on it a bit more than I would have liked. I have heard that this saddle is more geared towards TT riders because of these two features. Yet, I see roadies using it all the time, including two of my teammates. 

I would say the 155 could be more comfortable but it depends on your riding position. If you ride casual upright it could be fine. But if you ride a more aggressive position I would advise against it. Check out Specialized's chart on the matter:

http://www.specialized.com/specs/spec.jsp?speccode=bodygeometrysaddles

The rider in the aero position is recommended to not use the 155 even if the sit bones are measured up to 160mm.


----------



## carlislegeorge (Mar 28, 2004)

I had the Toupe for a year or so, and have recently switched to Romin. Am still adjusting my flabby posterior, but I have noticed that it takes a few miles on each ride before the Romin "settles in" to a good comfort level, and then it actually feels as good or better than the Toupe. I have the 143 size in each. I haven't put in enough long ride miles on the Romin to make a fair comparison, but my experience on the Toupe has been at about 50 miles my posterior gets and stays a little uncomfortable.


----------



## lambdamaster (Oct 6, 2009)

I have one in 130, and it has remained comfortable for around 2000 miles. Sure it's hard as a rock, but you'll get used to it. I do wish the nose was a little shorter though.


----------



## AndyNZ (Jul 19, 2007)

I love mine, it almost feels more comfortable in the drops racing.


----------



## -dustin (Jan 11, 2009)

Got one on my cross bike, one on my road bike, and one on my mtn bike. First saddle that's really 'disappeared' under me.


----------



## pdainsworth (Jun 6, 2004)

-dustin said:


> Got one on my cross bike, one on my road bike, and one on my mtn bike. First saddle that's really 'disappeared' under me.


Sounds painful and rather awkward, if you think about it.

I switched from a Toupe Team to the Romin last year and have been very pleased with it. Once I got the angle right (nose down a bit, the flat area behind it level), I really found the flared back to be great for helping generate power when seated.


----------



## Ack (Feb 9, 2009)

Thanks for the input....I was actually able to get off the trainer and out on the road yesterday for the first time this year and the saddle felt pretty good. It will be interesting to see how it feels once I up my miles a little more this spring.


----------



## emiliobadillio (Sep 26, 2010)

I really enjoyed riding the Specialized Romin 143mm test saddle. I rode it everyday for a week for my commute as well as a 2 hour ride on the weekend. It really felt great, and I didn't experience any numbness or comfort issues. I still decided to go with a Brooks saddle and have to say even with the added weight, it was a great decision. It is just more comfortable on short and long rides alike.


----------



## carlislegeorge (Mar 28, 2004)

I also have given up on the Romin and gone back to Toupe. Just couldn't get comfortable throughout the rides. Depending on how I adjusted the nose, it was either uncomfortable at the beginning or the end of the ride. I think my rear end is just acclimated to the Toupe dimensions better.


----------



## jordantbro (Mar 9, 2010)

I rode on a 143 Romin test saddle for a few days (mostly on the trainer) and really liked it. Agree with the comments above, the angle is important, and I found the most comfort with the nose slightly down as well. 

I'm coming from a Toupe that came "stock" on my Tarmac, and had experienced a slight amount of numbness after longer rides. Nothing like that on the Romin so far. 

Returned the demo and ordered a 143 Toupe Expert (in black) because the Concept store near me was basically sold out of Romins. I think that speaks to their popularity.


----------



## spiffomatic (Jan 28, 2010)

Huge fan. Have gone through lots of race-oriented saddles, many with slots or depressions, slightly cushier mountain bike saddles, skinnier and slightly wider ones.

The Romin (143 in my case) is the first saddle I can honestly say that I'm happy to spend 4+ hours on with no significant comfort concerns. Previously I'd really need to spend 15+ minutes per hour out of the saddle just to keep things "comfortable". Now I'll spend a few minutes per hour and not really worry about it.

I run it level and like the shape, firmness, and that raised back which comes in handy sometimes on climbs or when putting down some power and wanting to slightly shift your position.

just one guy's opinion. If they stop production, I'm definitely picking up a few. I'm sure a "latest, greatest" saddle will eventually replace it, but when it comes to saddles, really the best complement you can give it is that you don't think about it ever when you're riding.


----------

